# Critique Please :)



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh yuck! That horse is total rubbish. I think you need to send her to me and not think another thing about her! (just joking)

She is a gorgeous mare! I really like the substance of bone on her. She looks slightly built downhill (how old is she? this could level out if she has one more growth spurt) and a little bit back at the knee. I love her hind end, looks like a good, strong motor. Slightly upright shoulder, so you might not get great big strides.

ETA: I just watched a bit of the video, and I suspect that is going to be about her biggest stride. Doesn't look too jolting or rough, though. Very similar movement to my big paint, who is built very similarly. Dressage would be good for her, but I wouldn't expect her to excel in the upper reaches of it. She seems to be a great all-arounder to me.


----------



## GraysAndBaysRanch (Jan 7, 2015)

I agree that she looks a little downhill. Most of the top of her hip is fat though. It's slowly shaping out to be pretty level. She's standing a tad more sqaure in the front in this pic. I'll try to get better ones soon.


----------



## GraysAndBaysRanch (Jan 7, 2015)

karliejaye said:


> Dressage would be good for her.


Funny you mentioned that. My trainer mentioned western dressage would be a good avenue to pursue. I will have to look into it now.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Very substantive horse with plently of bone. Stands over a lot of ground. Love her hind quarters.. very muscular like a Quarterhorse. Her shoulder is a bit steep and she is a bit stabby with her hind legs at the trot. 

This is a nice horse. Not sure she will jump well with that shoulder but she is a nice horse otherwise.

I do see something I will caution you about. I know you said she was fat, but even fat she has quite a bit of crest on her neck for a mare. She also has a fat pad over her tail head. I would be concerned about her being IR and prone to founder without a strict diet with few carbohydrates and little or no grass.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I really like her as an all around horse. She is a bit "thicK" muscled but it is well proportioned and reminds me of the baroque horses. Her legs and feet look like they can support her well, and the weight isn't distributed straight onto the navicular area which is a very good thing. She looks like she could do about anything though my personal taste would steer clear of too much jumping. Then again...if you have ever read "The 80 dollar champion" you would know that sometimes these more stout horses can really surprise in the show ring, especially with the right training!


----------



## GraysAndBaysRanch (Jan 7, 2015)

The crest and fat tail bothered me, too. It's slowly going away though. She's currently on a dry lot with light grain and 4 flakes of brome each day. We won't be doing any jumping. That's one branch I enjoy as a spectator only


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Very steep shoulder and long back.


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

She's substantial


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Maybe western pleasure. With her colouring she's sure to turns few heads.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought she was a stud when I got my first glance.


----------



## No Spots Here (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow. She's a grulla (blue dun). A rare color. Wonder what color her sire and dam are.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, grulla (which is black + dun). I don't think you can register her with the buckskin registry.
I am not a conformation expert, but I have a horse with metabolic issues (IR) that used to present very similar with the crest and the fat pads. Pay close attention to her feet - laminitis and founder is often not one single event, but there is chronic inflammation in the feet before. I'd cut out all grain and put her on only hay + vitamins/minerals or a ration balancer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## No Spots Here (Jan 26, 2012)

Regula said:


> Yes, grulla (which is black + dun). I don't think you can register her with the buckskin registry.
> I am not a conformation expert, but I have a horse with metabolic issues (IR) that used to present very similar with the crest and the fat pads. Pay close attention to her feet - laminitis and founder is often not one single event, but there is chronic inflammation in the feet before. I'd cut out all grain and put her on only hay + vitamins/minerals or a ration balancer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So right about that. Get some weight off this mare. And read up about Insulin Resistance in horses. Lots of info online.

You would not be successful trying to show her at halter with her cresty neck. Sweating her neck would help. Look for a low starch feed or as Regula says no grain for a while.

She is really nice. How does she ride??


----------



## No Spots Here (Jan 26, 2012)

Just watched the video. She moves nice and forward. Very typey. Once you get some weight off her, she will move even better. 

You've got a nice horse and I know that you will enjoy her.


----------



## GraysAndBaysRanch (Jan 7, 2015)

Got the weight off of her and took her to her first show last weekend. We placed 1st in Dun Factor and 1st in All Breed Aged Mare's Halter. She came 3rd overall in Grand/Reserve Mare. We also placed 3rd in Showmanship!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well done!!!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow she looks worlds better with that weight off. Not that I didn't like her in the first place, but she looked like a fat stud :lol:

Very pretty girl and good job with her.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats on your wins. love the grulla color.


----------

